# Hatchetfish



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

I just got some hatchetfish for my marble females tank. I originally thought they were all silver hatchetfish, but turns out two are common hatchetfish. Anyways, it has worked out well. There is no serious agression. The female betta has only chased them while they are feeding. But the hatchetfish fight over food to so it is nothing big. Hatchetfish are very interesting. I love when they go on a feeding frenzy. I would recommend them for any tank!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I wish I had another tank for tropical fish. I want something more than Goldfish and Betta. Not that I don't love the fishy friends I already have, but a bit of variety would be nice. I've always thought Hatchetfish looked cool.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

lol
I ddn't remember what a hatchet fish looked like so I looked them up on google images and saw those that are very vicious looking with big teeth and Iwas thinking that had to have not been what they meant. lol

But I did see the ones I think you are talking about, they look cute!
It would be fun to have other fish with my bettas, but the tank size is an issue with that.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

LOL, Not the Aggressive saltwater hatchetfish!:lol: But, tip for Identifying hatchetfish:
Silver hatchetfish: 3.5 inches, completely silver
Common hatchetfish: Silver with olive back and black line at the top of the body. 2.5 inches.

I accidentally got a silver hatchet. Although, the silver hatchetfish is almost like the leader of the school. I love when they get into a feeding frenzy. They all dart around at the surface of the water, fighting over food. They enjoy flakes, but they prefer betta pellets.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

That's cool!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I love hatchetfish! just make sure you have a top on your tank and the water level isn't too high! they love to jump! also keep an eye out during water changes, i had one jump out during a WC!


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Yah, they love jumping. I was nervous when the lady at the pet store was bagging them. They were left with an open top for like 2 minutes!


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

BlueHaven said:


> lol
> I ddn't remember what a hatchet fish looked like so I looked them up on google images and saw those that are very vicious looking with big teeth and Iwas thinking that had to have not been what they meant. lol
> 
> But I did see the ones I think you are talking about, they look cute!
> It would be fun to have other fish with my bettas, but the tank size is an issue with that.


I did the same thing and this picture poped up









why is everything creeping me out lately lol :shock:


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

Eeeee!!!!!!


----------

